# how to set up a goat barn (question)



## GLENMAR (Jun 7, 2011)

My new goats are comming home soon. Does anyone here have experience converting a carport into an inexpensive goat barn? I was thinking of doing this with a 18 x 21 car port. Any advise would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't converted a carport but I have some ideas for you:

I'm guessing you are planning on milking since you got Nubian doelings?

I really love having my milking stands near the stalls.  It makes it so nice in bad weather that I don't have to drag an uncooperative goat outside someplace to milk her.  I just open the stall door and my girls run to the stand themselves.

I like having my hay in the same building also... again it makes it really nice to not have to move hay bales in bad weather.  You should have room to keep at least a few bales near your stall in that size area.

I like having my water pails and hay feeders on the inside wall of the goat pen so that I can stand outside of the pen to fill them and not have to walk into the stall - thus getting mobbed by my goats when I'm carrying hay.  

Make the stall walls goat proof to begin with.  Once a goat finds a way out (not all goats try but if you get one that does     )... they will try even more vigorously in the future... just stop them before they ever get started and everyone will be happier.  It will help that they have goat friends; also, giving them toys to play on helps to keep them from getting bored.

Remember to make large enough stall doors that you can get a wheelbarrow or tractor or whatever you will be mucking out the stalls with though it.

Don't use hay feeders that the goats can jump into... goats waste more hay than any farm animal on earth.. make it harder for them to waste it by using feeders attached to your walls with cross bars that they have to pull the hay through.  They also like to stand on something with their front feet when eating.  I made a small wooden stool that sits on the floor in front of one of my feeders.  Some of my goats stand on the fencing... make sure you have sturdy fencing.

Finally.. never allow your adorable little babies to do anything that you wouldn't want a 150 lb. adult goat to do... like jumping on you with their front feet, head-butting you, etc.    Don't let it start or stop it while they are little if they already have those behaviors when you get them.   When you pet a goat - never pet it on the front, top of it's head.  That encourages them to push against your hand which encourages head butting behavior.   Pet under their chin, behind their ears and especially on the top of their backs between their shoulders.

Have tons of fun with your new babies!  They really are cuties. (as seen in your other thread  )


----------



## peachick (Jun 7, 2011)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> My new goats are comming home soon. Does anyone here have experience converting a carport into an inexpensive goat barn? I was thinking of doing this with a 18 x 21 car port. Any advise would be appreciated.
> thanks


My temporary goat barn is a canvas car port that hubby had a boat in.
The goats have access to 3/4 of the building.  I use livestock panels on the inside and sectioned off an area to keep hay, and feed in.  Its working out great.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 7, 2011)

Half of your work it's like already done; you got perfect rectangle framing and the roof!

To put 2x4 first and then plywood, might be little tricky, because you got nothing to nail those 2x4's to.
To make your job easier, first get sheets of plywood and set them inside of the car port. 
Your car port metal studs will be facing outside.
Now, get a drill machine and drill 1/8 holes in your metal studs.
Next drive the screws through your metal studs into the plywood.

And now you can set 2x4's on outside of the plywood and drive the screws through the plywood into the 2x4
Put some insulation inside (between 2x4) and now you can make outside wall (VA could be cold in winter time, right?)
Outside wall it's your choice;  either metal sheets or wooden boards...

As to the inside set up; Chirpys suggestions are very good.

P.S. My deceased husband was carpenter and taught me a lot.


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2011)

You can also use pipe hanger brackets to attach the wood to the metal pipes that frame the carport.


----------



## peachick (Jun 8, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> You can also use pipe hanger brackets to attach the wood to the metal pipes that frame the carport.


That is our plan too.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 8, 2011)

I highly recommend NOT drilling into the poles of your car port.  Use brackets to attach it.  Drill through the poles and with the first good wind those are your snapping points.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of your replys. Especially the handeling tips. I am already guilty of letting them put their feet on me while playing, during my first visit with them. 

Are 5 x 5 stalls big enough?

I am going to order a car port with the sides. All I should have to finish would be the ends. That way I can have large doors and windows on the 
ends. Should be pretty cool.

thanks


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 10, 2011)

glenmar asked:  





> Are 5 x 5 stalls big enough?


That is a very small stall for a Nubian.  I'm guessing you are planning on having individual stalls?   If they are only in those stalls overnight and are outside in a much larger area during the day (with shelter available) - than that might be ok; but if you can make the stalls bigger that would be better.   I'd probably have one much larger stall for them to share than to have that small of stalls for them by themselves.  Plus... they will be much happier if they are not by themselves but share a stall.  Goats do not like to be by themselves... ever... even if they can see and touch another goat through a fence.

Even bucks should have another buck or wether as a pen friend and not be alone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 10, 2011)

How many goats are you going to have? I have 3 Nigerians in a 8x10 enclosed area with a 14x36 run area. This doesn't include putting them out in pasture. I could probably get away with having 4 Nigerians in that size but wouldn't have more goats than that in that area.

Depending on your weather, they may spend a lot of time in their "stall" area. My goats were in the barn all winter due to the snow. If that is the case, you would want to give them ample room.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 10, 2011)

This past winter we had 4 goats in a 10 x 18 uber shed with 2 stalls at the back. 1 for milking and one for kidding.  Right now we have 11 ruminants in the same but they spend most of their time outside.  We'll be cutting down again shortly.  (2 get picked up this Sat, and 3 are just here for a month while a friend redoes all her fencing)    

It works as enough space to get out of the rain... HA what rain...    But I wouldn't want that many during the winter when they are more cooped up.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

GLENMAR, do be careful not to over post/double post. If when you post a question, you aren't sure where it belongs, post it and comment in it that you are not sure where it belongs. If it is in the wrong spot, the moderators or admins will move it to the correct spot for you


----------

